# I am making a prediction



## Satcomer (May 20, 2006)

I just realized that this year will have the date of June 6th, 2006 or rather (US format) 06/06/06. This date will have a spike in suicides because of all the unstable people in the world. This is only my guess based on past human history of date intersection.


----------



## symphonix (May 20, 2006)

My prediction is that 06/06/06 will pass with just as much fanfare and attention as was paid to 
01:02:03 04/05/06 earlier this year. That is to say, it will pass completely un-noticed.


----------



## nixgeek (May 20, 2006)

My prediction is that Apple will come out with a low end Apple Mac with the design of the Apple 1 and price it at the price of the original Apple 1....$666.66!

Don't mind me....I haven't had breakfast yet.


----------



## Giaguara (May 20, 2006)

The 06/06/06 will be approximately as catastrophic or interesting as Y2K. 
A big fuss and nothing else.

Besides

Gregorian:	Tuesday, 6 June 2006
Mayan:	Long count = 12.19.13.6.10; tzolkin = 6 Oc; haab = 3 Zotz
French:	18 Prairial an 214 de la Révolution
Islamic:	9 Jumada I 1427
Hebrew:	10 Sivan 5766
Julian:	24 May 2006
ISO:	Day 2 of week 23 of 2006
Persian:	16 Xordad 1385
Ethiopic:	29 Genbot 1998
Coptic:	29 Bashans 1722
Chinese:	Cycle 78, year 23 (Bing-Xu), month 5 (Jia-Wu), day 11 (Bing-Yin)
Julian day:	2453893
Day of year:	Day 157 of 2006; 208 days remaining in the year
Discordian:	Boomtime, Confusion 11, Year of Our Lady of Discord 3172

And Japanese, and some other calendars as well .. 

The only interesting part was that Steve announced the transition to Intel processors on 6 June 05, to  be within a year. Heh. I figured it would have been exactly in one year of that.


----------



## nixgeek (May 20, 2006)

I predict that on 6/6/06, everyone of us who has a prediction about something will go through a major metamorphosis and look like this:







_OH THE SHEER HORROR!!!!!_

::ha::



....And _still_ no breakfast!


----------



## g/re/p (May 20, 2006)

06_06_06, the number of the array!

Muhahahaha!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (May 20, 2006)

then nix i will not prodict, therefore i will stay the same, while you get fat and ugly!  hahaha


----------



## nixgeek (May 20, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:
			
		

> then nix i will not prodict, therefore i will stay the same, while you get fat and ugly!  hahaha



Oh is that all that's going to happen?  Been there...still there...


----------



## sinclair_tm (May 20, 2006)

doh!


----------



## Giaguara (May 21, 2006)

Heh. The end of world and  apocalypse is near. It's nearly here anyway - I hear that Finland has won the Eurovision. That is a clear sign of hell freezing over (and not just Hellsinki freezing over).


----------



## fryke (May 21, 2006)

The end of the world *and* apocalypse are near? Both? Wow. I think I'm going to fetch my towel now. 2006-06-06 at 06:06? That's early in the morning. I think I'll be asleep when it ends. Oh, wait: Depends on the time zone, I guess...


----------



## Satcomer (May 21, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> The end of the world *and* apocalypse are near? Both? Wow. I think I'm going to fetch my towel now. 2006-06-06 at 06:06? That's early in the morning. I think I'll be asleep when it ends. Oh, wait: Depends on the time zone, I guess...



Just use GMT time.


----------



## Satcomer (May 29, 2006)

Well my prediction is starting to become tue. Lust look at this. They are starting to come out of the woodworks.

Maybe I was just remembering Apple's Intel announcement.


----------



## hawki18 (May 31, 2006)

The mark of the beast is 666 not 2006-06-06 or 6-6-2006 as we write it on this side of the pond.  So what is the big deal!


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 4, 2006)

The Canadian police recently prevented a terrorist attack with ammonium nitrate and diesel fuel (3X the amount used by Tomothy McVeigh in Oklahoma).  I would not be suprised if this attack coincided with 06-06-2006 --> 666.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 6, 2006)

I told you so.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 6, 2006)

... and now exactly one month later, July 6th.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 6, 2006)

the fact that the u2 ipod came back is the tragedy.


----------

